# my siggys uploads



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

a lame photoshop montage, lets be realistic. the images are cool in fact, a santos+dumont picture and a picture of a 14 bis replica in flight.

i just joined both in a 600x200 frame and put the word, heavier than air, wich is the foundamental spec of aircrafts, all planes are heavier than air.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks very nice for me.Good idea and well-done.   Also size of the siggy is correct and fits here excellent.  
Bravo !!!!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

Wurger said:


> It looks very nice for me.Good idea and well-done.   Also size of the siggy is correct and fits here excellent.
> Bravo !!!!



wurger thank you man, im very proud of my work now ! you are a very optimistic person, i think you should be half brazilian man !

but lets talk serious: the 14 bis in flight is an awesome view isnt ? a more than centenary project, more than hundread years of aviation... its like to see vasco da gama´s caravel, navigating again !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2008)

Many Poles have been in Brazil and as memory serves contribiuted to the Country History really much.But in fact I'm a mixture of three nations but there is no Brazilian roots.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

you are a honorary brazilian citzen now, be welcome to visit us everytime you want.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2008)

That's very kind of you.THX


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought I watched a TV show last year Jug where they rebuilt the bis and flew it. They had a few troubles but it went airbourne


----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I thought I watched a TV show last year Jug where they rebuilt the bis and flew it. They had a few troubles but it went airbourne



in 2006 was the centenary of 14 bis flight:

this was the replica made to flight in paris:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ybCSF2XlE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz1y5TgkgfU_

i dont know if they could fix that and fly.

thats the replica made to flight in brazil:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBKvTCirI94_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jk0haC3-oQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bGfSYu8diQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHXzd0SN2ns_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAARzqCgBtw_

theres another replicas in brazil, i remember in 91 they made one in são paulo, in 96 when celebrated the 90 years of centenary, was made another replica. i think we have more experience than the french in build 14 bis replicas


----------

